# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  وسواس درسی بیش از حد معقول

## sajad564

سلام بچه ها جونم خوبین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
امروز میخوام در مورد بزرگ ترین مشکل درسیم صحبت کنم 
واااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااالاا با ذکر یه مثال سعی میکنم به تفهیم موضوع کمک کنم
فرض کنید من امروز شروع کردم به خوندن حرکت شناسی(یا هر مبحث دیگه ای)درسنامه رو میخونم تستا رو هم میزنم بعد چند روز این مبحث تموم میشه یه چند روز دس از سر کچل این مبحث بر میدارم بعد چند روز دوباره میام از صفر شروع میکنم به خوندن حرکت شناسی(یا هر مبحث دیگه ای)خب این دفه یه سری از تستا خیلی اسون میزنن(که معمولا70 درصد تستا رو شامل میشن)این 70 درصد از این به بعد جز تستای حذفی محسوب میشن یا بهتره بگم اون30درصد مارک دار میشن و جز تستای سخت به شمار میان
خب
تا اینجارو متوجه شدین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حالا فرض کنین برای بار مجدد یه چند روز میگزره...
از اینجا به بعد من با خودم صحبت میکن=
-حرکت شناسی یادته؟؟
-اره خب همین چند روز پیش برای دومین بار خوندمش منظور؟؟
-هیچی فقط حس میکنم هرچی خوندم از ذهنم پاک شده
-خب توکه نکاتو تو درسنامه ها نوشته 30 درصد از تستارو هم که مارک دار کردی فک نکنم خوندنش خیلی طول بکشه...
-نه نه باید دوباره از اول بخونم
-چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
-خب شاید تو اون هفتاد درصد تستایی وجود داشته باشن که الان فراموششون کردم
-خب هنوز که تا کنکور زمان زیادی مونده تو هم که الان جلویی ساعت مطالعتم که بالاس برو یه دور دیگه همه تستارو بزن خیال خودتو راحت کن
-اوکی
-خب زدی همه تستارو
-اره
-چی شد به کجا رسیدی؟؟
-دارم روانی میشم دوتا تست پیدا کردم که جز تستای مارک دارم نبودنو نتونستم حلشون کنم :Yahoo (19): 
-خب این که خیلی خوبه اون دوتا رو هم مارک دار کن حله دیگه؟؟
-چی چیو حله من اون70درصدو به خیال این که بلدم حذف کردم ولی الان از توشون دوتا تست سخت پیدا کردم حالا خوبه همین دو هفته پیش دومین دورو زده بودم اگه چند ما میگذشت که همه70درصده یادم رفته بود
دوماه قبل کنکور =
-تا حالا ده بار همه تستای حرکتو زدم
-خب خدارو شکر الان فول فولی دیگه
-نه
-وا چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟
-تعدا کمی از تستا علامت دارن ولی حس میکنم اگه بقیه تستارو خوب بگردم باز بتونم یه تست سخت پیدا کنم
-الان وقت جمع بندیه باید تستای علامت دارو بزنی
-نموووووووووووخام فقط همه تستااااااااااااا
-وقت نیست همه تستارو بزنی ای بابا...
-خب پس چاره ای نیست باید پشت کنکور بمونم
-چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟به خاطر اون یه دونه تستی که فکر میکنی شاید بتونی پیداش کنی؟؟؟؟
-تو یکی ساکت
و این چنین دوماه قبل کنکور وا میدم و بخاطر وسواس بیش از حد درسو ول میکنم به امید این که یه سال دیگه بمونم
بچه ها ترو خدا اگه شما هم اینجوری هستین یه راهنمایی بکنین من هیچ وقت نمیتونم از خوندن یه مبحث دل بکنم هیچ وقت نمیتونم بگم تموم شد دیگه بستمش واسه کنکور میترسم این اتفاق امسال باز تکرار شه
کمکککککککککککککک
ببخشید اگه پر حرفی کردم
مرسی

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## sajad564

> یکم خلاصه تر .
> 
> اینجا همه دچار گسستگی تحتانی هستن:/


ینی چی؟

----------


## asas

> یکم خلاصه تر .
> 
> اینجا همه دچار گسستگی تحتانی هستن:/


حرف حق جواب نداره. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> حرف حق جواب نداره.


منظورتونو متوجه نمیشم

----------


## asas

> منظورتونو متوجه نمیشم


منظورش اینه بچه ها دیگه حال ندارن متن طولانی بخونن.خلاصه بگو.خستن میفهمی ؟خسته

----------


## sajad564

> منظورش اینه بچه ها دیگه حال ندارن متن طولانی بخونن.خلاصه بگو.خستن میفهمی ؟خسته


خوندنش دو دقیقه طول میکشه

----------


## Maximus

سلام دوست عزیز 
فک میکنم شما جزو افراد کمال گرا هستید

----------


## sajad564

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> فک میکنم شما جزو افراد کمال گرا هستید


دقیقا

----------


## asas

> خوندنش دو دقیقه طول میکشه


من از درون داغونم.تو بگو یه دقیقه.کی حال داره

----------


## Maximus

داداش در مورد افراد کمال گرا تحقیق کن 
اگه ویژگییت به اونا خورد (ک احتمال میدم  جزو این افراد هستید )
سعی کن اخلاق و رفتار و ویژگیت رو درست کنی وگرنه واقعا به مشکل برمیخوری چون یکی از دوستام 
همین مشکل رو داشت واثارش رو دید حالا از کنکور فاکتور بگیریم ؛ توی زندگی به مشکل برخورد

----------


## Maximus

فقط شما کنکوری هستی یا نه (یعنی  امسال کنکور میدی) ؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> فقط شما کنکوری هستی یا نه (یعنی  امسال کنکور میدی) ؟؟


همین قضیه امسال پیش اومد و باعث شد که موندنی بشم.همه درسارو خونده بودم ولی وسواس...

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## Miss.Dr

منم تقریبا این مشکلو دارم😑
میتونی ی کار کنی
علاوه بر مارک دار کردن مهما یا اونایی ک اشتبا زدی
میتونی تیپ بندی کنی واس خودت
دفه ی بعدش حتما اون تیپارو حل کن
تو تحلیلیا خیلی جواب میده

----------


## sajad564

> منم تقریبا این مشکلو دارم������
> میتونی ی کار کنی
> علاوه بر مارک دار کردن مهما یا اونایی ک اشتبا زدی
> میتونی تیپ بندی کنی واس خودت
> دفه ی بعدش حتما اون تیپارو حل کن
> تو تحلیلیا خیلی جواب میده


ن کلا هر کاری میکنم نمیشه فک کنم باید برم دکتر :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> ن کلا هر کاری میکنم نمیشه فک کنم باید برم دکتر


به هر حال اول سال طبیعیه
بعد مرور و تست زدن زیاد خود ب خود رفع میشه
زیاد گیر نده برو جلو بعد از مباحث قبلیم تست بزن

----------


## sajad564

> به هر حال اول سال طبیعیه
> بعد مرور و تست زدن زیاد خود ب خود رفع میشه
> زیاد گیر نده برو جلو بعد از مباحث قبلیم تست بزن


باو من پشت کنکوری هستم اگه متنو تا اخر خونده باشی باید بگم عین این اتفاق واسم امسال افتاد

----------


## Miss.Dr

> باو من پشت کنکوری هستم اگه متنو تا اخر خونده باشی باید بگم عین این اتفاق واسم امسال افتاد


ببین تو سال قبل خوب نخوندی
با برنامه جلو اومدن اگه مداوم باشه
درست میشه این مشکل
شما احتمالا سال قبل هی خوندین  هی قط کردین فاصله افتاده شده کم تسلطی بعد حس کردی یادت رفته مباحث برگشتی از اول خوندی و ب تبع اون مشکلاتی ک خودت اشاره کردی
خوب بخونی پشت هم با مرور این وسواست از بین میره
همین قد میتونم کمک کنم
گرچه بحثم شده قبلا باتو.

----------


## sajad564

> ببین تو سال قبل خوب نخوندی
> با برنامه جلو اومدن اگه مداوم باشه
> درست میشه این مشکل
> شما احتمالا سال قبل هی خوندین  هی قط کردین فاصله افتاده شده کم تسلطی بعد حس کردی یادت رفته مباحث برگشتی از اول خوندی و ب تبع اون مشکلاتی ک خودت اشاره کردی
> خوب بخونی پشت هم با مرور این وسواست از بین میره
> همین قد میتونم کمک کنم
> گرچه بحثم شده قبلا باتو.


بحثمون شد ولی من معزرت خواهی کردم
ببین من بیشترین مبحثی که تو عمرم براش وقت گذاشتم حد از ریاضی بوده خوب خوب هم خوندمش ولی الان باز باید برم از صر بخونم بخاطر وسواس :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> بحثمون شد ولی من معزرت خواهی کردم
> ببین من بیشترین مبحثی که تو عمرم براش وقت گذاشتم حد از ریاضی بوده خوب خوب هم خوندمش ولی الان باز باید برم از صر بخونم بخاطر وسواس


ندیدم معذرت خواهیتو 
 همه ی جوری گارد گرفتن ک دیگه نرفتم اون تاپیک...
ب هر حال این مشکل منم هس 
دارم سعی میکنم حلش کنم
ب نتیجه ی خوبی برسم میگم بت

----------


## sajad564

> ندیدم معذرت خواهیتو 
>  همه ی جوری گارد گرفتن ک دیگه نرفتم اون تاپیک...
> ب هر حال این مشکل منم هس 
> دارم سعی میکنم حلش کنم
> ب نتیجه ی خوبی برسم میگم بت


خب همه یه جورایی حق داشتن دیگه...یه کوچولو عجیب بود
ولی من معذرت خواهی کردم
اگه به نتیجه ای رسیدی پیام بفرست
ممنون

----------


## Miss.Dr

> خب همه یه جورایی حق داشتن دیگه...یه کوچولو عجیب بود
> ولی من معذرت خواهی کردم
> اگه به نتیجه ای رسیدی پیام بفرست
> ممنون


اره منم بار اولم بود
نشستم ب همه ج دادم
اینجاییم تا ب هم کمک کنیم
حتما☺

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام بچه ها جونم خوبین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> امروز میخوام
> ببخشید اگه پر حرفی کردم
> مرسی


فقط ی چیز میتونم بگم
وسواس بد دردیه
منم داشتم
سر زیست نهایی سوم با این که 4 روز وقت داده بودند تا اواسط فصل 8 به زور رسیدم.خیلی ریز میخوندم و آخرش هم سوالات 3 فصل آخر رو خوب نتونستم جواب بدم و 17.5 گرفتم که بعدها با تاثیر مستقیم معدل گند زد به همه چی
همون فیزیک شاید دو بار جلد یک انرژی اتمی پیش رو زدم :Yahoo (12): الکی اتلاف وقت بود.همون ی بار کفایت میکرد
وسواس رو بزار کنار نمیدونم چجوری کنار بزاری چون اگر میدونستم خودم عمل میکردم اما میدونم بد جور ضربه میزنه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## rezagmi

> بحثمون شد ولی من معزرت خواهی کردم
> ببین من بیشترین مبحثی که تو عمرم براش وقت گذاشتم حد از ریاضی بوده خوب خوب هم خوندمش ولی الان باز باید برم از صر بخونم بخاطر وسواس


از اول نخون که
2تا تست بزن و سعی کن با همون ها خودت رو قانع کنی
گاهی اوقات با خودم میگفتم از هر 10 تست یکی رو جواب میدم.حداقل اینجوری کمتر معطل میشدم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## sajad564

> از اول نخون که
> 2تا تست بزن و سعی کن با همون ها خودت رو قانع کنی
> گاهی اوقات با خودم میگفتم از هر 10 تست یکی رو جواب میدم.حداقل اینجوری کمتر معطل میشدم


تستا رو علامت دار کردم برادر ولی به علامت دار ها قناعت نمیکنم مثلا شما میگی انرژی اتمی رو دوبار زدی واسه من دوبار تازه شروع کار محسوب میشه بوخودا همین تابع رو باور کن همه تستاشو ده بار زدم ینی جوری بودش که به تست نگاه میکردم مراحل حلش مو به مو میومد تو ذهنم سوالا برام شده بود اب خوردن ولی بازم اگه میخواستم بخونم همرو میزدم ینی نمیتونستم همرو نزنم یه جورایی حس عذاب وجدان بهم دست میداد

----------


## nima2580

ببین یه کاری کن مهم نیست چند تا تست بلد نباشی مهم اینه که مفهوم درس رو خوب یاد بگیری این مشکلتم ناشی از اینه که تست هایی که میخونی با استدلال حل نمیکنی

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

قرار نیست همه ی سوالا رو حل کنی که
باید مفهوم رو یادبگیری
نکته مهم اینه که بعد از خوندن و حل یه سری تست باید به یه دیدگاهی از درس برسی ، یه دیدی پیدا کنی که اون مهمه
این باعث میشه تو حل تست هایی که ندیدیشون هم مهارت پیدا کنی

----------


## rezagmi

> تستا رو علامت دار کردم برادر ولی به علامت دار ها قناعت نمیکنم مثلا شما میگی انرژی اتمی رو دوبار زدی واسه من دوبار تازه شروع کار محسوب میشه بوخودا همین تابع رو باور کن همه تستاشو ده بار زدم ینی جوری بودش که به تست نگاه میکردم مراحل حلش مو به مو میومد تو ذهنم سوالا برام شده بود اب خوردن ولی بازم اگه میخواستم بخونم همرو میزدم ینی نمیتونستم همرو نزنم یه جورایی حس عذاب وجدان بهم دست میداد


منم اینجوری بودم
آخر سر هفته های آخر کتب حجیم رو جمع کردم گذاشتم ی جایی که چشمم بهشون نیفته!دو سه تا کتاب جمع بندی موند و من و کتاب درسی ها برای تورق

----------


## sajad564

> منم اینجوری بودم
> آخر سر هفته های آخر کتب حجیم رو جمع کردم گذاشتم ی جایی که چشمم بهشون نیفته!دو سه تا کتاب جمع بندی موند و من و کتاب درسی ها برای تورق


اخ اخ اخ ینی زدی تو خال

----------


## parnia-sh

هروقت اینجوری شدی یکی محکم بزن تو سر خودت بعد بگو بدبخت به خاطر همین یه سال دیگه مونذی..حالا دوباره میخایی بمونی احمق :Yahoo (23): 
میتونی از الفاظ دیگه ای هم استفاده کنی
ج میده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## sajad564

> هروقت اینجوری شدی یکی محکم بزن تو سر خودت بعد بگو بدبخت به خاطر همین یه سال دیگه مونذی..حالا دوباره میخایی بمونی احمق
> میتونی از الفاظ دیگه ای هم استفاده کنی
> ج میده


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## parnia-sh

> 


دیگه راه حل نمیدونم...همینم خوبه هادامنحان کن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> ببین یه کاری کن مهم نیست چند تا تست بلد نباشی مهم اینه که مفهوم درس رو خوب یاد بگیری این مشکلتم ناشی از اینه که تست هایی که میخونی با استدلال حل نمیکنی


باو با استدلال حل نمیکنی چیه من همین تابع رو تو ازمون صد زدم تست کنکورشم با نگاه کردن زیر سی ثانیه ولی باز باید از اول بخونم ینی اگه همه سوالارو حفظ باشم دوبار میزنمشون :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

> قرار نیست همه ی سوالا رو حل کنی که
> باید مفهوم رو یادبگیری
> نکته مهم اینه که بعد از خوندن و حل یه سری تست باید به یه دیدگاهی از درس برسی ، یه دیدی پیدا کنی که اون مهمه
> این باعث میشه تو حل تست هایی که ندیدیشون هم مهارت پیدا کنی


مث اینه که بگی قرار نیست همه تستارو بزنی فقط باید علامت دار هارو بزنی اینکه میگی کافیه به یه دیدگاهی برسیو میدونم خودمم به این نتیجه رسیدم ولی من تا ریز نکات تک تک تستارو حفظ نشم دس بکش نیستم تازه حفظشونم که باشم بازم میزنم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad564

up

----------


## sajad564

up

----------


## sajad564

ینی واقعا کسی راه حلی نداره؟؟

----------


## edisonha

راستش منم کمی وسواس دارم ولی در این حد نیست.من بیشتر وسواسم سر اینه که خدایی نکرده لبه کتابم دولا نشه!!!!

----------


## Mohammadreza69

سلام
ببین دوست خوبم الان دیگه برای رفع مشکل واقعا دیگه و وقتی نمونده،بهتره تو این سه چهار روز بینی مرور و تورق سریع بکنی....
ولی بعد کنکور بهت توصیه میکنم این کتاب:
انتشارات ارجمند
رو مطالعه کنی...اگه مشکلت برطرف نشد...حتما حتما به مشاور یا روانشناس مراجعه کن،وگرنه داغون میشی...بی تعارف میگم به خاک سیاه میشینی،چون کمالگرایی یه مرض روانی بسیار بد که تو زندگیت فوق العاده اذیت خواهد کرد به خصوص از این به بعد که قراره تصمیمات بزرگ بگیری و قطعا این مشکل روانی موانع بسیار بدی خواهد بود...پس اگه مشکلت حاد بود و رفع نشد بدون هیچ خجالت و ناراحتی به مشاور مراجعه کن تا بتوانی کنترلش کنی
موفق باشید

----------


## nima2580

شاید دلیل حفظ کردن مطالب باشه چون اگه مطلبی رو حفظ کنی زود یادت میره مخصوصا روز کنکور که استرس زیاده اما اگه چیزی رو مفهومی بخونی هیچی یادت نمیره شاید همین علتش باشه که وقتی تستی رو میزنی بعد یه مدت دیگه نمیتونی بزنی 
حالا مفهومی خوندن چطوریه : مثلا یه جمله تو کتاب هست به این ترتیب که ساعت جاش رو دیواره و تو اینو مدام تکرار میکنی ساعت جاش رو دیواره ساعت جاش ........ این میشه حفظی حالا سرجلسه ساعتجاش کجا بود مممممم رو زمین نه رو سقف نه یادم رفت !!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ کردن اما مفهومی خوندنش این شکلیه ساعت جاش رو زمین نیست چون پا میذارن روش جاش رو سقف نیست چون گردن درد میگیری جاش رو دیواره که مستقیم بشه راحت نگاش کرد

----------


## sajad564

> سلام
> ببین دوست خوبم الان دیگه برای رفع مشکل واقعا دیگه و وقتی نمونده،بهتره تو این سه چهار روز بینی مرور و تورق سریع بکنی....
> ولی بعد کنکور بهت توصیه میکنم این کتاب:
> انتشارات ارجمند
> رو مطالعه کنی...اگه مشکلت برطرف نشد...حتما حتما به مشاور یا روانشناس مراجعه کن،وگرنه داغون میشی...بی تعارف میگم به خاک سیاه میشینی،چون کمالگرایی یه مرض روانی بسیار بد که تو زندگیت فوق العاده اذیت خواهد کرد به خصوص از این به بعد که قراره تصمیمات بزرگ بگیری و قطعا این مشکل روانی موانع بسیار بدی خواهد بود...پس اگه مشکلت حاد بود و رفع نشد بدون هیچ خجالت و ناراحتی به مشاور مراجعه کن تا بتوانی کنترلش کنی
> موفق باشید


واااااااااااااای بالاخره یکی پیدا شد که یه راهی بلد باشه
شما خودت این کتباو خوندی؟؟یه سری قرص هست واسه وسواس چیزی در موردش میدونی؟؟

----------


## RAHI

8

خخخخ منم همینطورم تازه انقد بدم میاد تو کتابم یه موقع خط اضافی بیفته توش معمولن چیزی نمینویسم.


> راستش منم کمی وسواس دارم ولی در این حد نیست.من بیشتر وسواسم سر اینه که خدایی نکرده لبه کتابم دولا نشه!!!!

----------


## Hellion

دواش گلم مگه مجبورت کردن همه ی تستر همون روز یا تو دوروز بزنی ..خورد کن این تستای لعنتیو.. واسه خودت خلاصه نویسی کن .. حال کن با خودت. .. میتونی از روش جیونزی فوچ استفاده کنی ..

----------


## Mohammadreza69

> واااااااااااااای بالاخره یکی پیدا شد که یه راهی بلد باشه
> شما خودت این کتباو خوندی؟؟یه سری قرص هست واسه وسواس چیزی در موردش میدونی؟؟


سلام
حقیقتش این کتاب رو هنوز وقت نکردم بخونم،ایشالله اولین کار بعد کنکورم همینه!این کتاب رو دوستی مشاور معرفی کرده!
و اما بعد اکیدا توصیه میکنم که تحت هیچ عنوان سر خود دارو مصرف نکن...عوارض و ...
شما اگه پیش مشاور بری و روان درمانی جواب نشده خودشون معرفی میکنن به روانپزشک و ایشون میتونن دارو تجویز کنین ولاغیر

----------


## sajad564

> دواش گلم مگه مجبورت کردن همه ی تستر همون روز یا تو دوروز بزنی ..خورد کن این تستای لعنتیو.. واسه خودت خلاصه نویسی کن .. حال کن با خودت. .. میتونی از روش جیونزی فوچ استفاده کنی ..


جیونزی فوچ چیه؟؟درضمن با خوندن جزومم همین مشکلو دارم جزورو مینوسیم بعد چند روز که میام بخونمش میگم نکنه چند تا نکته رو ننوشته باشم یا اگه جزوه بنویسم چون الان کامل تر بلدم بهتر مینویسم ...اینطوری میشه که اون جزوه هم میره قاطی باقالیا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> سلام
> حقیقتش این کتاب رو هنوز وقت نکردم بخونم،ایشالله اولین کار بعد کنکورم همینه!این کتاب رو دوستی مشاور معرفی کرده!
> و اما بعد اکیدا توصیه میکنم که تحت هیچ عنوان سر خود دارو مصرف نکن...عوارض و ...
> شما اگه پیش مشاور بری و روان درمانی جواب نشده خودشون معرفی میکنن به روانپزشک و ایشون میتونن دارو تجویز کنین ولاغیر


ن بابا من تا حالا سر خود دارو مصرف نکردمو نمیکنم فقط میخواستم بدونم اطلاعی دارین یا نه همین
بازم مرسی

----------


## Hellion

> جیونزی فوچ چیه؟؟درضمن با خوندن جزومم همین مشکلو دارم جزورو مینوسیم بعد چند روز که میام بخونمش میگم نکنه چند تا نکته رو ننوشته باشم یا اگه جزوه بنویسم چون الان کامل تر بلدم بهتر مینویسم ...اینطوری میشه که اون جزوه هم میره قاطی باقالیا


یا حضرت  :Yahoo (21):  ..

----------


## sajad564

> یا حضرت  ..


حالا اون روشی که گفتی چجوریاس؟؟

----------

